# Favorite Musical(s)



## Fuse (Jul 21, 2010)

*Favorite Musical*

Mine is a tie between Across the Universe, REPO! The Genetic Opera, and Moulin Rouge.


----------



## Mara (Jul 21, 2010)

Avenue Q will always be my fav, next to Billy Elliot. Maybe even The Lion King, but that's only for Elton John's sake. 


I would say Spring Awakening for the music, but the acting is always so awful.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

RENT
Wicked
La Cage Aux Folles
Next to Normal
Spring Awakening
Les Miserables
Lion King

And I'm certain I adore alot more but I simply cannot pull them from my head right now. I love we will rock you, sweeny todd, and Legally blonde but those wouldn't make the list.
Hate Phantom of the Opera and I hate mama mia.


----------



## Fuse (Jul 21, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> RENT
> Wicked
> La Cage Aux Folles
> Next to Normal
> ...



Agreed. I have to suffer listening to it almost once a month thanks to my sister.


----------



## Roy (Jul 21, 2010)

Mentioned it once before, and I'll do it again: Fiddler on the Roof.


----------



## Bart (Jul 21, 2010)

Oliver!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> Mentioned it once before, and I'll do it again: Fiddler on the Roof.



That one is pretty good, yes.
And Chicago was just sexy

Shrek was horrible 


Here's my trinity
Rent
Wicked
Next to Normal (WITH AARON ABS TVEIT )

Cauge Aux Folles
Spring Awakening
and Les Miserables to make the power Six.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2010)

I hate musicals with a passion. They make me want to cut off women's breasts. And women only have that one redeeming quality. 

I guess if I had to pick I'd go with Aladdin. That counts, right? There was a song or two in that.


----------



## Mara (Jul 21, 2010)

^ Why?! 




Fuse said:


> Agreed. I have to suffer listening to it almost once a month thanks to my sister.



I had to _sing_ in it, imagine how I'd feel. 
Mama Mia gets stuck in your head for months...



Banhammer said:


> And Chicago was just sexy



I forgot about that one. Another one of my favorites. I love anything from Fossey.


----------



## Fuse (Jul 21, 2010)

marachan said:


> I had to _sing_ in it, imagine how I'd feel.
> Mama Mia gets stuck in your head for months...



I know your pain trust me. I've been in the Music man and Seussical the Musical. I still catch myself singing the tunes.


----------



## Mara (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh gods, the Music Man? I feel for you 


I know what you mean, I'll be working and I'll start randomly singing something from Mama Mia, then I'll hit myself for it. It's, like, second nature now.


----------



## Fuse (Jul 21, 2010)

Yea, I'd rather not remember a few certain numbers of that play. Though I gladly start singing Repo music at any time. I'd love to pull off that show on stage.


----------



## Mara (Jul 21, 2010)

Actually never heard Repo. Heard of it, not heard it. 


Rocky Horror Picture Show's a musical I don't mind singing over and over. It's kind of over-done, but in a good way.

But when I hear someone singing Rent, I want to stuff their hand-me-down DVD up their ass


----------



## Fuse (Jul 21, 2010)

marachan said:


> Actually never heard Repo. Heard of it, not heard it.
> 
> 
> Rocky Horror Picture Show's a musical I don't mind singing over and over. It's kind of over-done, but in a good way.
> ...



I would definatly recommend Repo to anyone that enjoyed Rocky Horror. Big bloody, mild nude filled rock opera.

And agreed it's over done but thats just because it's good. Rents really ok by me and so is some of the Sound of music but yea, songs from both will sometimes bug me.


----------



## Mara (Jul 21, 2010)

Fuse said:


> I would definatly recommend Repo to anyone that enjoyed Rocky Horror. *Big bloody, mild nude filled rock opera.*



Always good stuff :ho
For some reason the way you said that reminded me of JC Superstar  I think I'm gonna have to check this out. What's it about?



> And agreed it's over done but thats just because it's good. Rents really ok by me and so is some of the Sound of music but yea, songs from both will sometimes bug me.



Rent's amazing the first time you see it. Then you realize that it makes very little sense, and the plot's just awful, the only good thing about it is the occasional beautiful song that brings tears to your eyes purely because of the great writing. Then you hear thirty thousand show choirs singing seasons of love, and all of them think they're good.


----------



## Fuse (Jul 21, 2010)

marachan said:


> Always good stuff :ho
> For some reason the way you said that reminded me of JC Superstar  I think I'm gonna have to check this out. What's it about?



Placed in the future a disease causes organ death so a company springs up called Gene Co. That sells organs and if someone misses a payment then they call in the Repo man to take back the organs. Enter Nathan Wallace the Repo man and his Daughter Shiloh. They have some trust issues and blah blah blah. Nathan is Repo because of blackmail by Rotti Largo the owner of Gene Co. and his kids Pavi, Luigi, and Amber Sweet. Insert druggies, future pop opera stars, relationship issues, murder, more blood, sluttiness, and puberty of a 17 year old girl with awesome rock music. And thats Repo!



> Rent's amazing the first time you see it. Then you realize that it makes very little sense, and the plot's just awful, the only good thing about it is the occasional beautiful song that brings tears to your eyes purely because of the great writing. Then you hear *thirty thousand show choirs singing seasons of love, and all of them think they're good.*



Quite familiar with that and who knows, some days I'm one of them. Almost everyone thinks their amazing and admittedly sometimes they are, sometimes they suck and don't realize it.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hate musicals with a passion. They make me want to cut off women's breasts. And women only have that one redeeming quality.
> 
> I guess if I had to pick I'd go with Aladdin. That counts, right? There was a song or two in that.



lol ...

I don't hate it I just don't give damn about the genre. 

Mary Poppins, Swing Kids, Lion King and some other Disney flicks are all I've ever seen.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't have any one favorite, because I love too many to choose one. Just a few are

RENT
Wicked
Little Shop of Horrors
Next to Normal
Sweeney Todd
Dream Girls
The Wiz
All Disney movies (if they count)

And there are more.


----------



## Mara (Jul 21, 2010)

Fuse said:


> Placed in the future a disease causes organ death so a company springs up called Gene Co. That sells organs and if someone misses a payment then they call in the Repo man to take back the organs. Enter Nathan Wallace the Repo man and his Daughter Shiloh. They have some trust issues and blah blah blah. Nathan is Repo because of blackmail by Rotti Largo the owner of Gene Co. and his kids Pavi, Luigi, and Amber Sweet. Insert druggies, future pop opera stars, relationship issues, murder, more blood, sluttiness, and puberty of a 17 year old girl with awesome rock music. And thats Repo!



I like it already 


Didn't they make a movie out of this or something?


----------



## Fuse (Jul 21, 2010)

marachan said:


> I like it already
> 
> 
> Didn't they make a movie out of this or something?



It is a movie and let's just not talk about that. There's a difference between REPO! The Genetic Opera and Repo-men. Let's just leave it at that. -__-


----------



## Mara (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry, did I bring up bad memories?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 21, 2010)

I just find musicals very lame. I mean, bursting out into song at random was fine when I was 8. Now it's just really, really annoying and degrading to have to watch.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 21, 2010)

RENT
Wicked
Lion King


----------



## Hαnnαh (Jul 21, 2010)

The Music Man
Wicked
Phantom of the Opera
Bye Bye Birdie
RENT
Hairspray


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

Rent's writing was amazing


----------



## Fuse (Jul 21, 2010)

marachan said:


> Sorry, did I bring up bad memories?



Nah, just anyone that's a fan of Repo pretty much hates Fox and the makers for idea stealing.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I just find musicals very lame. I mean, bursting out into song at random was fine when I was 8. Now it's just really, really annoying and degrading to have to watch.



Eh. Everyone has their own taste. Honestly though, making musicals is much more fun than regular plays.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just find musicals very lame. I mean, bursting out into song at random was fine when I was 8. Now it's just really, really annoying and degrading to have to watch.



We heard you the first time.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2010)

Uuuuh, is that supposed to be a Spider-Man comic?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2010)

Lion King.

But for an actual play, Little Shop of Horror.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2010)

Chee;33939022 begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33939022FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting said:
			
		

> Uuuuh, is that supposed to be a Spider-Man comic?



Ultimate Spider Man actually


----------



## Shizukana (Jul 22, 2010)

Chicaaaaaaaaaaaaago!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2010)

Dr. Horrible's singalong blog!

Any haters can suck on my freeze ray. Its not a death ray or an ice beam, that's all johnny snow.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh shit, Dr Horrible For The Win.
Avenue Q too, another of my favorites.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> We heard you the first time.


 I don't like musicals.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2010)

oh and we can't be forgetting


----------



## Mara (Jul 22, 2010)

Fuse said:


> Nah, just anyone that's a fan of Repo pretty much hates Fox and the makers for idea stealing.




Ah. Well, haven't seen either so I can't say anything yet.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Dr. Horrible's singalong blog!
> 
> Any haters can suck on my freeze ray. Its not a death ray or an ice beam, that's all johnny snow.



Dr Horrible wins.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jul 22, 2010)

The Lion King.
Wicked.
Hairspray.
Little Shop of Horrors.


----------



## Fuse (Jul 22, 2010)

Also if we're mentioning Disney movies then why has no one said Hercules.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2010)

Actually, Little Shop of Horrors was pretty good. I don't remember it being a musical aside from the plant singing a couple times...


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't like musicals.



We heard you the first time. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Actually, Little Shop of Horrors was pretty good. I don't remember it being a musical aside from the plant singing a couple times...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No singing plant in these

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xPq6W1EoIc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcS5vg5O5pY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOtMizMQ6oM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DD7VIKZnGA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_A50V0WOgE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Skb4Tpf3H94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 3, 2010)

I love Chess and Rent. The plots makes you think and they're interesting. Chess is about the Cold War and the rivalry between America and Russia. Rent raises interesting topics too, such as aids, prostitution, the general hardships in life, etc.

The plots and the character are very captivating in these stories too. Plus, the music is awesome. These musicals have so many great songs.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 3, 2010)

Haven't seen enough stage musicals to have a proper opinion, but I'd say _Rocky Horror_ and _Singin' in the Rain_ when it comes to films (even if most of the latter's songs weren't original).  A lot of the old MGM films weren't half bad.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm a big, BIG fan of dance-musical films. I adore them from the Golden Age era of Hollywood.

In my heart of hearts, my favourite one is. . .







The film pairing of Fred Astaire and Audrey Hepburn was a dream come true for me.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmCpOKtN8ME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L24vaxNH91w[/YOUTUBE]
Notre Dame de Paris


----------



## NipponHoshi (Sep 7, 2010)

My favorite musicals would have to be:

CATS
Joseph and the Coat of Many Colors
Sound of Music
Camp Rock 1 and 2 
Grease

I probably could think of more if I wanted


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2010)

Terrible, terrible, terrible choices.
The presence of Sound of Music and the lack of HSM is the only thing stopping from negging you right now.


Go get tickets for Les Miserables, Rent, Next To Normal, Wicked, Avenue Q, Chicago, Sweeny Todd, Spring Awakening, hell, Legally Blonde if you have to and never ever ever again come to this house with fucking "Camp Rock" 
And with Disney musicals out there? Like Lion King and Beauty and the Beast?
I mean go watch "Glee" if you have to.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 7, 2010)

chicago 
hairspray
greese

are favorites of mine, i hated sweeney todd


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 7, 2010)

This thread was made  recently. I might link it later. And I agree with Banhammer.

Also, I loved Sweeney Todd.


----------



## Bart (Sep 7, 2010)

Definitely Oliver


----------



## NipponHoshi (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes Oliver, I loved it, can't believe I forgot that one when I have the movie

Rent was good. AvenueQ is awesome. Good Choices. 

Forgot about the all time classics, Lion King and Beauty and the Beast. Also good choices.

I'd appreciate the link. I guess I missed it. Thanks.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 7, 2010)

Camp rock…get that lameass shot out of here. The scarlet pumpernickel, the phantom of the opera, and Sweeny Todd are good musicals. High school musical is shit and so is all of disneys other made-for-tv movies.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 7, 2010)

Las Cage Aux Folles is also an essential pinnacle of musical theater


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2010)

Moulin Rogue and HSM.. :ho


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 7, 2010)

Night Five End

Here you go.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 7, 2010)

only one i have seen is sounds of music so that one.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 8, 2010)

Merging activated! 
-

And while I'm here, I will always love Les Misérables. Others I enjoyed included The Phantom of the Opera, CATS, and Wicked. Favorite musical movies include Nightmare Before Christmas, Singing in the Rain, Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory, and All That Jazz.


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Sep 15, 2010)

Singin' in the Rain is my favorite musical of all time.  West Side Story, Good News, and On the Town are a couple good ones too.  As far as more modern musicals go, the only ones I have really liked were Repo! The Genetic Opera and Mamma Mia (Even though its only Abba songs.)


----------



## Koi (Sep 15, 2010)

MY LOVE FOR _CATS_ IS UNDYING.  I AM NOT ASHAMED.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 15, 2010)

Rocky horror picture show.

Phantom of the paradise.

Pink floyd the wall.

Heavy metal.

Little shop of horrors.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 15, 2010)

_Carousel_. The best piece of musical theater of the 20th century, that has been all but overlooked by today's youth.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 15, 2010)

I actually need to see The Rocky Horror Picture Show now that I think about it.


----------



## Sann (Jan 1, 2011)

I've seen a few, but the best ones were
The Lion King, Tanz der Vampire & Elisabeth


----------



## Friday (Jan 1, 2011)

Billy Elliot.

Only musical I've seen that's not a movie version of it.


----------



## Tres (Jan 1, 2011)

The Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Bioness (Jan 2, 2011)

Rent


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Jan 2, 2011)

The Sound of Music is still the best I have seen. Hunchback of Notre Dame is a second too.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 2, 2011)

Most Disney movies. Grease and High School Musical # 1.


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 2, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Rent



Ive heard that Rent is really good , never saw it.


For the ones ive seen The Sound Of Music has to be the best.


----------



## Netorie (Jan 2, 2011)

RENT
Wicked
Grease
Les Miserables
Fiddler on the Roof
Rocky Horror Picture Show

I love these. pek


----------



## Hαnnαh (Feb 14, 2011)

Fuse said:


> I know your pain trust me. I've been in the Music man and Seussical the Musical. I still catch myself singing the tunes.



Being in the Music Man and randomly singing the tunes is a blessing.  Seventy Six Motha Fucking Trombones.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 15, 2011)

*The Phantom of the Opera* and *Sweeney Todd*.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I actually need to see The Rocky Horror Picture Show now that I think about it.



And now that I've seen it, this has been added to my list. 

Along with any others I still may not be remembering at this moment.


----------

